# Can't upload?



## demeryt (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi there,

first of all, thanks for all help. My problem is - I can't upload anything (eg. photos to servers like photobucket, imageshack.us, rapidshare.de, etc), it freezes saying "uploading". Files are small. I tried switching off the firewall. I have no problems uploading through p2p clients though.
Do I need to forward some ports in my router to upload files via such browser-activated services? Do they use another port? Any experience sharing appreciated


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There is no port forwarding required. That's a pretty weird issue, I'll do some looking around...


----------



## demeryt (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks John, I'm really getting devastated here. On rapidshare it goes like this: I hit "Upload" and there's this progress bar showing also the connection speed.
Usually it starts at 2-5 kB/s and uploads up to 10% and then it gradually slows down to like 0.03 kB/s and virtually stops uploading, I've once waited twenty minutes and it was just slowly dropping to 0.01 kB/s. So there is connection, but something must be slowing it down.

There is also an internal firewall in the router, I tried to switch it off too. But it seems like something's wrong on my side of the cable, is there a way I can find out what it is?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try connecting directly to the modem and see if the issue remains. Also, do you have more than one computer on the router? Does it happen with all of them?


----------



## Karl78 (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi there....I'm no expert but I had a similar problem whereby I could not access sites such as MSN.com (got the blue bar of death). Belkin provided the solution which was related to the 'MTU' settings.

Although the correct MTU setting was entered into the router, it was not set in the individual computers networking cards. Updating these MTU's to the same figure as in the router resolved the problem.

A site named Dr TCP provided a simple downloaded utility to perform this action:

The third party Dr. TCP software can be used to change the MTU setting. This can be downloaded from http://www.dslreports.com/drtcp <http://www.dslreports.com/drtcp> 

- Unzip the Utility to your desktop. 
- Run the utility. 
- In the Adapter Settings pull down, select the Ethernet driver and 
adapter used to connect with the network. 
- In the MTU box, type the MTU size as 1400 (or as currently set in your router). 
- Click in any other box, without changing the data there. 
- Click Apply. 
- Click Exit. 

Hope this helps??


----------



## demeryt (Oct 12, 2006)

@ johnwill
"Try connecting directly to the modem and see if the issue remains."

I can't do that, unfortunatelly.

"Also, do you have more than one computer on the router? Does it happen with all of them?"

Only one now, but I recemtly moved it to another room so now it's connected through a different wire, but that shouldn't be an issue.

@Karl78
"Hi there....I'm no expert but I had a similar problem whereby I could not access sites such as MSN.com (got the blue bar of death). Belkin provided the solution which was related to the 'MTU' settings.

Although the correct MTU setting was entered into the router, it was not set in the individual computers networking cards. Updating these MTU's to the same figure as in the router resolved the problem. (...)"

I did as you suggested, sadly it didn't help. Still the upload speed drops back to zero (if the file is ultra-small, like 15 KB it manages to upload itself before the speed drops). What kind of problem produces this kind of result???


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Why can't you connect directly to the modem?


----------

